# Back to T.O.



## RamonaJune (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi my name is Ramona & my husband's name is Marlin. 

He's from South Africa & I grew up in Toronto which is where we'd like to go next year. Preferably in May. 

My question is - if we put in a spousal sponsorship application for him will it be impossible to travel there & look for work opportunities in the meantime?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

RamonaJune said:


> Hi my name is Ramona & my husband's name is Marlin.
> 
> He's from South Africa & I grew up in Toronto which is where we'd like to go next year. Preferably in May.
> 
> ...


He can travel to Canada as a visitor while the Spousal sponsorship is in process. However being a South African he will need a visa to do so. He/You should contact the Canadian Consulate/Embassy to acquire one.


----------



## RamonaJune (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply!

we are relieved, as he was under the impression he would have to surrender his passport during the application process, but that didn't sound right to me - Canadian government is one of the sanest. we'll be in the visa process NOWNOW as they say here. : )


----------

